# 91 year old woman digs up relatives



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.aolnews.com/nation/artic...ug-up-loved-ones-kept-bodies-in-home/19520863


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

"she seems to be in charge of her mental faculties"
SHE HAS DEAD BODIES IN HER HOUSE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

"It's bizarre [to] find two mummified bodies in a house, especially in Bradford County, let alone on a hill like this where you know all your neighbors," Bryan Champluver told WETM-TV.

Is it normal to find only one body, or maybe she was below the local quota?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahaha! I totally had that same reaction as you both! Too weird and sickly funny!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What kind of haunter takes the bodies but leaves the caskets? Will she ever learn?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with this story I never burry my relatives you save alot on funerals that way!!!!! what did you say voices "dont tell".....why??.....voices who would call the cops? geesh you voices are silly


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

Sooo... a lady that old just goes and digs down 6 feet and tosses a dead body up out of the hole? and fills it in well enough that no one knows. TWICE?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

This is so weird - to see an AOL news link about news in your area. This has been on our local news for a couple days. Here's what the ad doesn't tell you - not only was her sister her twin, but her sister was married to her husband's brother. And, she had her husband exhumed previously to change the shoes he was wearing.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I heard she had them dug up cause she didn't want to go on vacation alone, and Southwest Airlines would let them travel to Dallas/Ft. Worth with her, and about 50 heads.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

And my Pennsylvanian husband tells me that us people from Georgia ain't right.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hahahaha!! 



scareme said:


> i heard she had them dug up cause she didn't want to go on vacation alone, and southwest airlines would let them travel to dallas/ft. Worth with her, and about 50 heads.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

*Old lady digs up bodies*

http://wnyt.com/article/stories/S1638711.shtml?cat=0


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Okaaaay. That's different.:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

um...wow...:googly:


----------

